# WTF! What happened to Autumn?



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Everyone who knows me, whether on this board or here around the area know that around this time of the year that one of my major complaints is about the weather. This year is no exception. September 22, the first day of the season was as hot if not more so than any day in August. October looked to be more of the same, but something miraculous occured. The temps finally cooled down and I'll be damned if it didn't seem like we would actually have a Fall! Yippee!

However, ever since the passing of Halloween, the temperatures have been on the rise. It has risen every day a degree or so. I've had to turn the AC back on. Yesterday it was a very oppressive, very humid 81. Today, it is going to be more of the same, with the temperature high of 83. WTF! This isn't Summer, what happened to Fall? The nights you could count on even before the days turned pleasant to be at least cool, but no longer. It's cool, but the air is stale. I'm bummed and hoping there's a let up soon. If not, the holidays to come will not see me being very festive. I hate Florida.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

count yourself lucky, i cant step outside without freezing my balls off


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Mollins said:


> count yourself lucky, i cant step outside without freezing my balls off


No, you should count yourself lucky. In Florida at certain times of the year you start sweating the second you step outside your house, maybe even before then. Where the temperature factor kicks in and makes all the difference, you can put on enough clothes to keep warm, whereas we in this miserable state can't take off enough clothing to be cool. In a lot of cases you don't want to see some people here take off any clothes.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> ...whereas we in this miserable state can't take off enough clothing to be cool.


Maybe not, but it might be fun to try!


----------

